
Douglas Crockford: “Act III: Function the Ultimate (73 min.)” - mnemonik
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/02/24/video-crockonjs-3/
======
thechangelog
The whole series so far ( <http://yuiblog.com/crockford/> ) is, as you would
expect, excellent.

